# Current Turf Auction Ends 4/17/19



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Happy browsing

CLICKY

They have a few Toro GM1600's for those looking for that model and I saw I think 1 JD 260sl


----------



## jdpber (Mar 19, 2019)

:wacko: Toro 3250 so much want


----------



## ox1574 (Mar 18, 2019)

Salvage VIN on those 1600's?


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

Yes, leave me one of those scag cheetahs! Those things are absolute beasts.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I hope this is in a members area! Lots of sweet equipment.

Those kubota mowers are nice


----------



## jmac1986 (Jul 31, 2018)

Anyway to get items shipped?


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

craigdt said:


> I hope this is in a members area! Lots of sweet equipment.
> 
> Those kubota mowers are nice


 I looked at those as well. It looks like the Kubota Kommanders with 48+ inch cutting width have ZT3100 hydros pretty decent for a high end residential. I have a feeling a local landscaping outfit will pick up the scags 300hours on a cheetah or turf tiger isn't even a full mowing season. EFI engines too! I see a lot of exmark jd scag down here. Those little kubotas may be the ones to snag for a deal not really commercial enough for the big boys.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Man, I want the 220E and so I can retire my GM1000.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

jmac1986 said:


> Anyway to get items shipped?


If you call they have some recommendations usually. Also uShip is an option. Many have done it here.


----------



## jmac1986 (Jul 31, 2018)

In regards to Uship for those that have used it: do you need to have that arranged ahead of time or is that something that cam be done after winning an item?


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

jmac1986 said:


> In regards to Uship for those that have used it: do you need to have that arranged ahead of time or is that something that cam be done after winning an item?


You will want to arrange after you win the auction. You'll have 72 hours to pay for it and usually 30 days to remove the item


----------



## James (Jul 14, 2018)

Are all these units in good working order besides the ones that have salvage in the title?


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

James said:


> Are all these units in good working order besides the ones that have salvage in the title?


I wouldn't want to assume that. I *think* the ones that are marked salvage are obviously bad. Like don't run, something obviously wrong with it. The others run and cut but who knows what they actually need. With a piece of equipment, specifically a reel mower, it might run and cut but some of the wear items will need to be replaced and sometimes that can equate to a great deal of money.

I bought a stand on mower last month and some of the obvious things like tires I could see needed replacing. I ended up putting about $400 more into it to get it to where I wanted. If a hydraulic mower been bad or weak, those are $900 by themselves. So it's a gamble. If you can get it cheap enough it could pay off


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

Art_Vandelay said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > Are all these units in good working order besides the ones that have salvage in the title?
> ...


Which stander did you get? One of the quicktraks? They look fun I was thinking of picking one up.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

metro424 said:


> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> > James said:
> ...


Yes, I got a 61" quicktrac. It's quite a machine


----------



## gb043075 (Feb 25, 2019)

@James I purchased a 2500e at the last auction. It ran, reels spun, I assumed and could see that it needed some work but how much was unknown to me. I could see a front roller missing, the brushes were toast, etc. but i went for it. It's been at my local JD repair facility for about 3 weeks waiting for the diagnosis. I met with them yesterday and the estimate to get it up to good working order (for residential use, not replacing the lift arms that would have been a couple more grand, i can deal with a little slop in the lift for now) and the estimate is about 3300 in parts and another 1700 in labor in tax. So I paid about 2600 at auction i think plus fees, now another $5k in repairs / service. New reels, blades, bushings, filters, replace choke cable, new brakes, yoke kit for reels, etc. They are not going to replace the brushes, just remove them as someone had modified / damaged the housing that accept the brushes. My unit had lower hours than the others i was looking at in the lot and was in better cosmetic shape. Anyway, more than I expected it to be into it for but they assured me it will be dialed in when i get it back.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Auction is closing up... Anyone get anything?

Here is a recap of some walk behind prices.

Salvage Toro 1000 - 45
Salvage Toro 1600 w/ basket - 425
Salvage Toro 1600 w/o basket - 275
Salvage Toro 1600 w/o basket - 175


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

gb043075 said:


> @James I purchased a 2500e at the last auction. It ran, reels spun, I assumed and could see that it needed some work but how much was unknown to me. I could see a front roller missing, the brushes were toast, etc. but i went for it. It's been at my local JD repair facility for about 3 weeks waiting for the diagnosis. I met with them yesterday and the estimate to get it up to good working order (for residential use, not replacing the lift arms that would have been a couple more grand, i can deal with a little slop in the lift for now) and the estimate is about 3300 in parts and another 1700 in labor in tax. So I paid about 2600 at auction i think plus fees, now another $5k in repairs / service. New reels, blades, bushings, filters, replace choke cable, new brakes, yoke kit for reels, etc. They are not going to replace the brushes, just remove them as someone had modified / damaged the housing that accept the brushes. My unit had lower hours than the others i was looking at in the lot and was in better cosmetic shape. Anyway, more than I expected it to be into it for but they assured me it will be dialed in when i get it back.


Man I feel for you brother. That's a very large investment. But you've sunk a good chunk to begin with. Might as well grab the family jewels and go all in. Best of luck.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

is this auction over? can see then site


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> is this auction over? can see then site


Yep, it ended earlier.


----------



## James (Jul 14, 2018)

@gb043075 Thanks for the info. I bid on a couple of JD 220E's but they all got a little to high for my price range.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I was gonna bid on the National triplex but it said there was 4.5 hrs left so walked away. Came back 2 hrs later to put in my bit but it was already closed. It had a little over 100 hours on it and went for less than $500.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

James said:


> gb043075 Thanks for the info. I bid on a couple of JD 220E's but they all got a little to high for my price range.


I think that's about the price that they went for in the last auction.



Cory said:


> I was gonna bid on the National triplex but it said there was 4.5 hrs left so walked away. Came back 2 hrs later to put in my bit but it was already closed. It had a little over 100 hours on it and went for less than $500.


Yeah, that was a clean looking machine. If I had a bigger flatter yard I would have definitely been eyeing that.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@SGrabs33 yeah it was. I was pretty annoyed about it. I would have paid double what it went for. I can't walk my backyard with the 20" reel, it's just too much, and my rider cuts like crap. Not really sure what to do at this point. Thinking about just buying a zero turn for the backyard and be done with it.


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

How much did the JD260 go for? Thought about bidding on that but didn't pull the trigger.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Coach8 said:


> How much did the JD260 go for? Thought about bidding on that but didn't pull the trigger.


$675


----------

